# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  ماژول نویسی در codeigniter

## AminEs72

سلام خدمت همه
من یه سورس codeigniter دارم که نمیخوام قسمت اصلی سایت رو دستکاری کنم، بلکه میخوام با نوشتن یک ماژول مثلا تاریخ نرم افزار رو شمسی کنم، دوستان منبعی دارید که بتویند در اختیارم بذارید، یا اگر توضیح بدید که این کار به چه نحو قابل انجام هست ممنون میشم

----------

